# Anesthesia- Physical Status modifiers



## sbarrila (Feb 21, 2013)

Could someone please confirm for me when billing for Anesthesia to a private payer and the patient has a Physical Status modifier of P3 the position of that modifier. If the anesthesia was performed by an Anesthesiologist I would assume it would be 00740 P3 AA. I would think because the P3 could impact reimbursement it should be in first location. Thanks,


----------



## dbakajwoodcpc@gmail.com (Feb 21, 2013)

anesthesia status modifier goes last according to the CPT guidelines (eg. 00740-AA-P3)


----------

